# Deck Cooler Projects



## Dadwood2251 (Apr 1, 2016)

I have been trying to perfect my design and would like any ideas that might make them better. Below is my first and a few leading to my last.

1st


----------



## Dadwood2251 (Apr 1, 2016)

Latest cooler for a local firefighter.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Those look very nice.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Looks GREAT to me.. Only suggestion I might have is adding
some lockable/free wheeling wheels on the legs.. Gotta consider I'm old
and wrasslin' that thing around if it was loaded with ice
and beverages would be a load for me...LOL


----------



## g_mo (Jun 27, 2005)

Those are very nice. Did you rout the firefighter emblem by hand or was it CNC'd?


----------

